# turbo info for the qr25



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

are the 2 turbo kits that are available for the qr25, made for the stock engine. what i mean is should i build it up first or is the kit not going to hurt it. i dont want to ruin my engine in any way.

if i should do the build up are there all the parts that i need available, and if so where abouts.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

depends on what kit you are going to get....that motor should be able to handle a turbo with no problem at all...Search around and you should find a few turbo'd qr25's with alot of info.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> that motor should be able to handle a turbo with no problem at all.


See, this is what I mean when I say don't post if you don't know what you're talking about. I guess you haven't heard of or seen or read how many turbo'd QRs have blown up. The QR25DE will not run well with a turbo unless it is built up.


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

Harris said:


> See, this is what I mean when I say don't post if you don't know what you're talking about. I guess you haven't heard of or seen or read how many turbo'd QRs have blown up. The QR25DE will not run well with a turbo unless it is built up.


no i havent read that. that is why i am asking. and no worry's someone else actually helped me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sell your spec. They suck with turbos. They double suck with turbos. The Area 51 supercharger failed and no turbo kit has gotten popular yet and probably never well. The QR is no where near the quality of the SR. If you are a die hard Nissan fan, import a Skyline GT-S or GT-R or go Z. Yea, they are fast and yea, you will get laid a lot. I've never been in a Skyline but I have been in quite a few Z's and their blend of performance and handling is highly impressive...not to mention I think they are one of the best looking cars out their. They have numerous aftermarket Z turbo kits too. If your lookin to haul major @ss, RWD or AWD is the way to go.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the area 51 supercharger failed because it was a marketing ploy and nothing else. they had no intentions of making a supercharger kit. they got it in every mag they could, and in every show they could, then cancelled it.

stock bottom end qr sucks for turbo, plain and simple. It'll blow at 300whp and similar torque. 

Making you own kit will cost more than just buying one that is currently available.

Also, if you plan on doing a full build wiht turbo, expect to spend around 7,000-10,000


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Skylines Little Bro said:


> no i havent read that. that is why i am asking. and no worry's someone else actually helped me.


 You need to SEARCH before you post, just like I said before. Do you not understand plain, simple english? Posting the same thread in a different forum does not help in the least. It creates more litter for the forums. I've had just about enough of you, and you are this | | close to being banned for one week. You need to learn how forums work. I'm *soo* sorry that you can't figure that out. If you start another thread on this, you will be banned for not following the rules. Simple as that.


----------

